# Nissan GTRs



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a go in one yesterday, are they the mutt's nuts or what?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Does that mean there bad or great "the muts nuts". I need educating


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mutt's nuts, as in the dog's dangly bits.... The mutt's nuts


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I wanna ride in one!

But the transmissions ain't that great (great for stock, not higher HP than stock)

Grey market imports tho, no dealership support... saw a red one in an accident on SZR about 2 weeks ago, the front lip was torn off

still want one...


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi andy
Nissan GTRs the new one.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I was thinking of picking one up one I got to Dubai but they are insane for the ammount they want for one. In the states you can pick one up for 80k. In dubai the cheapest I have seen is 400k aed. I guess they are charging and arm and a leg to import. kinda put a damper on my idea.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

bigdave said:


> I was thinking of picking one up one I got to Dubai but they are insane for the ammount they want for one. In the states you can pick one up for 80k. In dubai the cheapest I have seen is 400k aed. I guess they are charging and arm and a leg to import. kinda put a damper on my idea.


hi big dave
with this money 400k i will buy new Porsche Cayenne GTS 2009


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> hi big dave
> with this money 400k i will buy new Porsche Cayenne GTS 2009


Hmm boys and their toys, mutts nutts, glad I dropped out of this thread


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> hi big dave
> with this money 400k i will buy new Porsche Cayenne GTS 2009


hrmmm, I dont like the shape of the cayenne. I have had suv's for the past few years and now I want a car. And a fast car at that. Prolly just going to end up with a M5.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah i have driven one as well, they are amazing! - handling, looks, acceleration just perfect.
and fast - especially on the way to Oman hehe!

I want one!!!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

What I meant to buy its Porsche Cayenne Turbo S.
Porsche Cayenne Turbo S has 550hp and BMW M5 Touring 507hp. Porsche Cayenne Turbo s build for speed as mentioned by marc has everything’s for speed on the road and off road. Its two in one fast car for the road and four wheels drive for the sand.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

oh i was talking about the GTR, but the cayanne is really fast as well.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Heh heh.. only in Dubai could you find such a ghastly color:


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Forget the 4x4's, great if armoured as you can thrash them about but give me a Mazda 6 2009 model......boy, could that thing fly......not that I would ever break any speed limits.....ahem..........but that baby can sure as hell shift!!


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Speaking of super cars, check out this Mansory-tuned Veyron sitting pretty at Prestige Cars in AD. All yours for a little more than a million quid.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I wouldn't allow myself loose in one of those, Gforce......I'd definitely lose my drivers licence!!


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I wouldn't allow myself loose in one of those, Gforce......I'd definitely lose my drivers licence!!


Look at this way Pas. How many people in this universe have lost their license dodging the police in a Veyron? That's certainly something you could tell your grand kids - "Son, I lost my license doing 250 in a desert."


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Look at this way Pas. How many people in this universe have lost their license dodging the police in a Veyron? That's certainly something you could tell your grand kids - "Son, I lost my license doing 250 in a desert."


Knowing my Granddaughter, she'd be asking why I didn't go faster!!! 

Good point you make though......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It'll be crap in the dunes though, and now with all the speed cameras everywhere. There was a gorgeous GTR in black with black windows at Ajman Kempinski last night Ajman plate #666, there's also a Veyron here in Black and orange (!) Ajman plate 999 that I've seen around a bit.


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll stick to the Audi R8


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Like you have one eh?

I'll stick to my Yaris....


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Like you have one eh?
> 
> I'll stick to my Yaris....


hahah. Yeah... I wish.

I have a 04' A4 1.8t Ultrasport in the states (and a BMW F800s woo, 2 wheel toy)

And a 08' A6 2.0t here


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

TravellingGent said:


> I'll stick to the Audi R8


Certainly not this one.  You'd have to be color blind to buy an R8 in that shade of orange.



TravellingGent said:


> I have a 04' A4 1.8t Ultrasport in the states (and a BMW F800s woo, 2 wheel toy)


I thought the lowest displacement engine in a B7 US spec Audi was the 2.0T?
Edit: Never mind. Guess you have a B6.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I love my Yaris....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Well I love my Yaris....


Hate 'em, hope to never, ever drive one of those again....yuck!!!


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Gforce, aye, it's a B6".5" with the Ultrasport bodykit, but it's really just a B6. It's modeled after the RS4 bodykit with the exception of a few key things, like mirrors and badges.



What type of car do pirates drive?

YAR-is. 

Bwahha. Bad joke for the day.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

TravellingGent said:


> What type of car do pirates drive?
> 
> YAR-is.
> 
> Bwahha. Bad joke for the day.


Well people do talk about the uncanny resemblance that Johhny Depp has to me.... PMSL


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

TravellingGent said:


> Gforce, aye, it's a B6".5" with the Ultrasport bodykit, but it's really just a B6. It's modeled after the RS4 bodykit with the exception of a few key things, like mirrors and badges.


Nice. I've got a B7 here.

YGPM btw..


----------

